# DS-260 Complete. Now What?



## mwickens (Oct 26, 2012)

Morning, 

Any help clarifying things would be appreciated. I am moving to the USA through the spousal visa process, applying via the US Embassy in London. 

I have received notification that our petition was approved, scheduled my medical and submitted the DS-260. 

At the end of the DS-260 it says to submit documents to the NVC to proceed, but the last letter I had said to ignore any instructions to do that. 

So, having completed and submitted the DS-260 do I now just wait to hear from them? 

I've registered on the United Kingdom Official U.S. Department of State Visa Appointment Service but so far I don't see any options to book an appointment. 

I feel like I am close to the end of this process.  I hope. Maybe not close in time, but in effort. 

Thanks in advance.


----------

